# Husky 1750 Power Washer



## shesuredoshine

I have the 1750 washer and it is not working correctly. It does turn on and water does flow through the unit. However, when the trigger is squeezed it doesn't have the pressure it orginally had. The hose seems clear. I did replace the GFI plug since it failed. It gives all the indications it should work fine but just doesn't have the pressure anymore. The serial # is 0405334432. Can anyone offer suggestions or a checklist I should start with. Thank You. Scott


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi and welcome to TSF

Is there any chance it was ever exposed to freezing temperature ? Going to assume that it does start, just will not pressurize the water.

These little pumps probably not worth repairing. My first guess is you need a new pump. I don't see them available except maybe through the manufacture. They there is a rebuild kit available here:

Husky Electric 1750 Pressure Washer Replacement Parts

Will it cure your problem? I would say you have at best a 50-50 shot it will.
If it was exposed to freezing temps, the pump housing is probably bad.

Never store a unit in an un heated area in the winter. My two units are in my basement in cooler/ cold weather.

BG


----------



## shesuredoshine

Never exposed to cold air and stored in my heated basement also. It almost seems like sand or something is stuck within it. Where/What is the unloaded valve I see mentioned, cold that be it?


----------



## Basementgeek

I would think if the unit is passing water (garden hose type pressure) it is the pump assembly. If you have been connect to a house faucet should be nothing like sand in it. I would also think there should be an inlet screen on the water intake.

Where are you reading about an unloader valve? Assuming it has one you would see water leaking out of it. By definition an unloader only comes into play if there is excessive pressure on the pump.

Also any pressure washer can not sit running with no water passing through it for about more than 1 minute or it will burn up the pump.

BG


----------



## Gadsden

I'm going to ask the stupid question....are you sure you have the right nozzle-tip on the end?
Mine came with 4-5 different tips for different jobs. The black one is used when you are siphoning a cleaner or bleach to expel out of the wand. The spray is very light and wide with that tip and almost looks like there is no pressure.
Is there a spray tip on the end of the wand?


----------



## shesuredoshine

I say something stuck in it since some masons used it to clean rocks when recontructing a barn foundation and they had the lines and tips on and off.

I read about the unloader valve here regarding the same unit on another thread.

It has 2 wands (built in tips) with it and I've tried both. When hooked up but not turned on you get the normal facet pressure, turining the unit on give you additional pressure but not 1750 psi. I am aware that running the unit without water could burn it up. 

I will check the screen tonight. If that's not it I guess I will tear into it further. Thanks for the help and feel free to shoot me any other suggestions. I know these are cheap throw away units but I cannot see purchasing a great one for the 6 times I use it a year. Thanks.


----------



## shesuredoshine

Here's the thread on the unloader valve and even has a guy who tore into it further.... http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f258/husky-1750psi-pressure-washer-396560.html


----------



## Basementgeek

With out finding a parts diagram kind of hard to say. From what I see the pump rebuild kit ( O rings, etc) is really the only shoot you got. Very well be throwing away $40.00+ on it.

Getting any assistance from Husky seems to be a real waste of time.

I still say it is not the unloader or you would see water leaking from some place.

I have never needed to work on my electric washer, McCulloch brand, but I have worked on a couple of gas ones, same idea except engine. Both got trashed as it was too much for a replacement pump.

If your masions were sucking intake water out of buckets, they probably added chemicals to that water, like Muriatic Acid/Hydrochloric acid. Really bad idea, it will eat metal in the pump.

BG


----------



## shesuredoshine

Thank You. I found the manual, specs and parts here, I'll let you know what I find. 1750 US | Product Specs
http://huskypowerwasher.com/pdf/1750english.pdf
http://huskypowerwasher.com/store/husky1750.html


----------



## Basementgeek

Still no good parts manual. Guessing the pump is not replaceable/not available. It is a throw away unit in my book.

BG


----------

